# Silver Essence Colour, European Specification



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Got my Eos finally.*

Yesterday I've got my new Eos TFSI. After Tree months waiting. But he's great. The comfort is very good, even with my 18" wheels. The turbo engine runs smoothly and also the roof is very silent with opening and closing. Volkswagen has made an incredible car.
The Bi-Xenon headlights are also very nice. When you drive underneath 40 kmh, and you turn your steeringwheel to the left or right, there goes an extra cornerlight on who's lighting the whole corner. Just like there is somebody with a flashlight underneath the car








Above 40 kmh the headunits turn. 
Yesterday I drove about 160kmh with the roof opend, and with the winddeflector you barely feel the wind. You have to buy it if its not standard in your country. It's a musthave.
The radio RCD300 with eight speakers is great, I can't believe they are 4x20 watts. Thats impossible. I think they are more watts, but VW want that audio enthousiasts would buy the Dynaudio.








With the boardcomputer you can also make difference setup preferences. For example: Synchron mirror adjustment, Autoclose the doors with 15 kmh (I thought), Follow me Home and Leaving Home adjustments for your lights, languages etc etc.
Today I wil make some pictures and post them.
When you have questions, ask them.



_Modified by bjorngra at 10:35 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (bjorngra)*

Have to agree about the stereo. In every convertable I've had, I've had to get new speakers, amp, head unit because the original was just underpowered. Not the case in the eos. Sounds great and is loud. Was well impessed.
Good to hear you've got it Bjorn, can't wait for the photos.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (bjorngra)*

Congratulations on your new Eos. Since you do have the bi-xenon headlights, try to get a close picture of the headlight and the inner light nearist the grill that looks like a blue bulb.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Congratulations Bjorn, I was thinking pics of the headlights as well . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

1) The big light in the left is of course the Xenon headlight. This light turns when you turn into a corner (above 40 kmh). It's works great.
2) This is the dynamic corner lighting when you drive slower than 40kmh. For example when you steer left the light goes on and fades out. It also going on when you use the flashing lights.
3) The blue bulb light is the flashing (blinking) light (Is that correct English







sorry)
4) Underneath the blue bulb light there is the citylight ??
5) Headlight washers
I will post a picture but there's a problem with uploading with Flickr. Please give me the correct names of the lights.


















_Modified by bjorngra at 12:16 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Have to agree about the stereo. In every convertable I've had, I've had to get new speakers, amp, head unit because the original was just underpowered. Not the case in the eos. Sounds great and is loud. Was well impessed.
Good to hear you've got it Bjorn, can't wait for the photos.

Is yours with the standard Audio or the upgraded Dyno Audio?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (ehdg eos)*

It's the standard system with 8 speakers upgrade. It sounds very good. In my Audi A3 I had the Bose Soundsystem but this sounds just as great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (gizmopop)*

I'm in such pain, but happy for you. I am enjoying your Eos vicariously through you.
I'm probably not getting my 2.0T DSG/Sport Pkg/18"/Dynaudio until possibly November...... VWoA marketing....
You guys get to have the great headlights, not us.
And you can have Chicago wheels, not us.
And summer tires, not us.
I'm in pain. Keep it coming.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday*

Today I have driven 240km in the German 'Eiffel National Park'. The Eos is great. The handling is really nice, better than my 2004 Audi A3. The sharp turnings in the mountains are much fun.
On the highway I drove 220kmh and the sound of the engine is the same as driving 120kmh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by bjorngra at 1:45 AM 9-17-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*For those who like pictures! PART II*

Here a couple of new pictures I've made:


----------



## Mercboyz (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART II (bjorngra)*

The mudpuddle with the Eos in the distance--sheer art! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART II (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_Here a couple of new pictures I've made: 










Awesome pictures man, I was bored so I played with the first on in pshop, I had to slam it too


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Great phots and a beautiful car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART II (lostmypassword)*

Nice Shopped!


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART II (bjorngra)*

Thanks for these, bjorngra. My silver/black 18" sport package should be landing at the port tomorrow (10/10).
Unlike some others here, I do not believe your car looks cartoonish with the 18" wheels. Far from it.
Thanks for the great shot of the roof up with the windows down. You have to spend a lot of money these days to buy a coupe with no side pillars.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART II (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Thanks for these, bjorngra. My silver/black 18" sport package should be landing at the port tomorrow (10/10).

Thats great, post a picture of your car.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART II (bjorngra)*

Awesome! New desktops... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_Please give me the correct names of the lights.

Hi Bjorn:
Thank you for posting the excellent pictures of your car, and also the picture with the identification of the different components of the European headlight.
You did get most of the names correct. Here are the exact names of the different lighting components:
*1)* Headlight (refers to the large light).
*2)* Cornering light.
*3)* Turn signal
*4)* City light (note that in North America, these are called 'Parking Lights')
Michael
*Front Light Components*


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (PanEuropean)*

Here is ours , no sunshine yet to take good pics







2 weeks old , back to dealers[for x3 days] for door rubber pinch, widow drop [ not fixed







] still loving it though


































_Modified by davidg at 4:33 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Got my Eos Yesterday. (PanEuropean)*

Just wondering. The light marked 3 has what appears to be a blue tinted light and #4 has an amber bulb. Is it possible #3 might be a city light or passing light and #4 the turn signal? We are only supposed to be getting this type of headlight cluster with the bixenon headlamp on the V6 (as an option). I hear they are either here or are to arrive soon to U.S. dealers.


----------

